# Justin bieber is Retiring



## theserpent (Dec 19, 2013)

Seriously cant belive no one made a thread for this 




> The pop star says he's calling it quits, but it looks like it might be just a joke.
> 
> 
> What happened to Never Say Never, Biebz?
> ...



Is Justin Bieber retiring from music?

IMO,this is just a publicity stun :/


----------



## Flash (Dec 19, 2013)

Whatif, he retires for the sake of becoming an ACTOR in hollywood?


----------



## arijitsinha (Dec 19, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

My best singer , my hearth throb. how can she do this.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Whatif, he retires for the sake of becoming an ACTOR in hollywood?



WAIIIIIITTTTTTTT.......heck no I dint see it this way.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Whatif, he retires for the sake of becoming an ACTOR in hollywood?



*images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130409083639/adventuretimewithfinnandjake/images/f/f3/Shocked_meme1.png
*mememachine.viralvideochart.com/storage/specsavers%20baby.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1308833462692


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 19, 2013)

hell say ! --- "I lied ! "


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2013)

why cant such news be true??

Justin Bieber is NOT retiring from music - News - Music - The Independent


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Dec 21, 2013)

Horror things just can't leave you !


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2013)

No reason to like him, but what's with the hate?


----------



## Akira (Dec 22, 2013)

Ya know, I never really liked Bieber, like 99.9999% of the world. But I always admired how the kid never let all the hate get to him. Sure, having a shittilion of money helps...but goddamn,man. You know people dont like you when they come to your youtube videos just to hate(and so many that it gets to the top of the most viewed list). 

But lately, Miley Cyrus and this guy have been trying to "redefine their image". They are always in the news for the wrong reasons, always upsetting their fans. I saw a small clip where he mentions he is quitting (on a radio show), on Machinima, well, the guy looks half-asleep and drunk. Seriously, take some time off for Christ's sake. 

But still, maybe he'll decide he's had enough and go do whatever rich people do. Please spare our poor screens


----------



## amjath (Dec 22, 2013)

ico said:


> No reason to like him, but what's with the hate?



Why so serious


----------

